# Your thoughts on the C64 Reboot



## MstrTal (Apr 20, 2011)

So soon the new reboot of the C64 and Vic reboots as well as some Amiga branded boxes will be coming out and I was curious how every one felt about this? 

I for one am as excited as a chubby kid locked in a candy store for the weekend all alone! One thing I am extremely curious about however is the new Commodore-OS. I am under the impression it is a linux derivative of some sort which leads me to wonder how closely it will mimic the Amiga4.1 OS and workbench. 

I was always bummed I could never get the Amiga OS on a more conventional platform here in the states. Anyways for those haven't heard here is a link. . .  Commodore USA


----------



## Metryq (Apr 20, 2011)

A friend and I did some fun things with a Commodore 64 in high school. I understand the "reboots" are fully modern computers with emulation built-in, but there are emulation resources available on the Web already. 

I do not understand the "nostalgia" value of something that looks like the C64, yet has USB, DVI, DVD, SD card slots, etc. Anyone who wants the nostalgia of old hardware probably doesn't want something that merely _looks_ like the old hardware. So they either saved their old C64, or found one on eBay.

The reboots are catering to an extremely small and niche market.


----------



## MstrTal (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know I lost my C64 a long time ago. I always said if I got another one I would hack it apart and do a case-mod on it. Really I am more interested in the OS.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 20, 2011)

Are they going to reboot the PET...?


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 23, 2011)

Interesting... I didn't know they were rebooting it, but I'm considering a Deluxe version. I had a C64 through most of the 80s and some of the 90s, and I absolutely loved it. But if it's just a normal computer in a cool case, I won't bother. I once built a computer in a wooden case, and I bet I could make one in several other versions. Maybe even in my old C64.


----------



## Shinju (Apr 24, 2011)

Nah, not impressed! xD I had a C64 when I was a kid and loved it, but I think if I wanted to play it again I'd just get my hands on the original. I think most people would do this, it's just not the same having an updated version with all the mod-cons. Agreeing with Metryq here!


----------



## L D Warne (May 25, 2011)

Best bit for me about the C64 was the excellent music that played in the background.  It was a time when there were some excellent game composers about, especially Rob Hubbard, and the music meant almost as much as the graphics.

I want the 1980's back


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 11, 2011)

The C64 was a great machine, it really was, but its a calculator compared to what we have now! Move on folks, nothing to see...


----------



## J-WO (Jun 11, 2011)

When I followed the link the website took 15 minutes to load with a stripey screen and various screeching sounds.


----------



## Dave (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm also bemused by this. I also don't really know what you could do with only 64k of memory. I'm not sure if I still have one in the loft if anyone wants it. I'll give you a good price. Yes, I have a fondness for the C64 and the PET, but I do for spacehoppers and clackers as well.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 11, 2011)

Dave said:


> I'm also bemused by this. I also don't really know what you could do with only 64k of memory. I'm not sure if I still have one in the loft if anyone wants it. I'll give you a good price. Yes, I have a fondness for the C64 and the PET, but I do for spacehoppers and clackers as well.


Well back then it was one of the best home computers you could buy! Would knock spots off a Spectrum, and it had one very special feature- the SID chip (Sound Interface Device), a synthesizer on a chip! The sounds you could get out of it were amazing!  Could even use it as a sampler! And you could get some knockout jaw dropping graphics! But that was then, and now I have far more sohistication on my smartphone!! I remember a fractals program I typed in once. Would take all day to render. Now my phone( and my nintendo DS) can do better in minutes!


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm its NOT the original C64 folks, just the exterior:

"It's back... and better than ever! The new Commodore 64 is a modern functional PC as close to the original in design as humanly possible. It houses a modern mini-ITX PC motherboard featuring a Dual Core 525 Atom processor and the latest nVidia ION2 graphics chipset. It comes in the original taupe brown/beige color, with other colors to follow"

Hmm, a PC then!


----------



## J-WO (Jun 12, 2011)

Its not all nostalgia. As far as a home PC goes its very space-saving and really quite cheap.  Great for your front room's entertainment set up.

Come to think of it, the C64 has a great keyboard for writing.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 12, 2011)

J-WO said:


> .
> 
> Come to think of it, the C64 has a great keyboard for writing.


having owned one I agree! Basicallly its a laptop without the screen!


----------



## J-WO (Jun 13, 2011)

You could get quite mobile with the new C64, too. You could hang it from your shoulders with a guitar strap and get a pal to walk four steps ahead with a flatscreen monitor on their back. Complete the look by dressing all 80's-futuristic style.


----------

